# Legacy Oil & Gas (LEG)



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Couldn't find a thread on this, but I know it's been mentioned on here before.

Quite low right now with the market sentiment and fall of oil prices.

Time to buy? Thoughts?


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a few shares from a while back at higher prices, around $7.50.
Was trying to average down a week or 2 ago at $5.00 but it never got filled.
I think the lowest it got to was $5.10. There is also a very large short position on this
one just like PBN, I think the shorts are betting that with lower Oil prices and a very wet spring
the Q2 Numbers will not be good.


----------

